# Adware comment le supprimer (liens hypertexte verts)



## kris97405 (26 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai remarqué depuis quelques jours que dans les forums j'ai des liens hypertexte verts voir l'
image
Je pense que c'est un adware et je ne sais pas comment le supprimer malgré toutes les recherches que j'ai pu faire sur les différents forums.

Merci d'avance de votre aide.

Chris


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,

On en a parlé dans ce fil il y a moins de deux semaines


----------



## kris97405 (26 Mars 2014)

Merci je vais y jeté un coup d'oeil 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------

Pour information, j'ai ajouté adblock pour Safari et je n'ai plus les liens.
Donc est-ce au niveau des serveurs ou une infection de la machine... :confuses:


----------



## thierry28722 (7 Avril 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> On en a parlé dans ce fil il y a moins de deux semaines



vachement bien ce fil : il n'y a pas la solution !


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Avril 2014)

Il ne s'agit pas d'un adware mais de pubs dans dans les pages du forum via Intellitxt.

C'est probablement voulu par MacG pour se rémunérer.

Si cela vous dérange, Adblock bien réglé suffit à bloquer cela sur Safari. Idem avec Adblock Plus sur Firefox. Ou prenez un abonnement au Club MacG.


----------



## lorelei1 (14 Mai 2014)

thierry28722 a dit:


> vachement bien ce fil : il n'y a pas la solution !


Salut 

J'ai installé avast mac et fait une recherche infection; ensuite j'ai supprimé et mis en quarantaine.
Plus de liens verts partout, plus de pubs intempestives.  Voilà, pour moi il s'agissait de l'adware genio (chopé sur zone-telechargement, cnet ou softonic)!!!


----------



## 6vies (9 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour
J'ai téléchargé Avast et il m'a trouvé une infection TROVINPAPIP et ça continue.je vous tiens au courant.Merci


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2014)

6vies a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai téléchargé Avast et il m'a trouvé une infection TROVINPAPIP et ça continue.je vous tiens au courant.Merci


depuis Mai  il y a eu masses de sujets
et ajout d'un épinglé ( en haut de cette section) avec bon outil zigouilleur


----------

